# Ken Shamrock and Tito Ortiz (UF3)



## Bigshadow (Apr 4, 2007)

Last weekend, the Season 3 series of Ultimate Fighter was on all day.  The coaches were Ken Shamrock and Tito Ortiz.  I watched most of it and I really enjoyed watching it.  

However, it didn't take me long to form an opinion that Ken Shamrock is a hot-head and has an overall bad attitude.  Ken and Tito had a little spat late in the series and frankly I thought Tito seems to have very good self control where Ken just exploded.  Then later Ken played it off as trying to get his boys motivated.

Over all I was quite impressed with Tito and thought he was a great coach and seemed to have a good personality and was very calm.  His guys did very well most of the show.

Just thought I would comment on it.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 4, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Last weekend, the Season 3 series of Ultimate Fighter was on all day. The coaches were Ken Shamrock and Tito Ortiz. I watched most of it and I really enjoyed watching it.
> 
> However, it didn't take me long to form an opinion that Ken Shamrock is a hot-head and has an overall bad attitude. Ken and Tito had a little spat late in the series and frankly I thought Tito seems to have very good self control where Ken just exploded. Then later Ken played it off as trying to get his boys motivated.


 
I'm sorry but I have to wonder just how much of that is staged.


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 4, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I'm sorry but I have to wonder just how much of that is staged.




Of course there is a certain amount of that as well.  Regardless, their personalities show through to some extent.  For instance the little spat they had could likely have been for show, however the two of them DO have some history there.  It may not have been for show, but worked well for the camera in the end.


----------

